# Water conditioners



## Federal (19 Apr 2022)

Hi,
I am looking for an opinions for water conditioners. By members used various of products.
Will be delighted to discus Sera, Tetra, Seachem, Fluval, Tropica, Dajana...


----------



## Nick potts (19 Apr 2022)

What kind of conditioner?

If you are talking about chlorine remover type stuff then seachem prime is the best one around imo.


----------



## Federal (19 Apr 2022)

Yes, chlorine remover.  What are yours expressions.


----------



## Nick potts (19 Apr 2022)

Federal said:


> Yes, chlorine remover.  What are yours expressions.



Seachem is pretty much the gold standard, I don't think any other chlorine remover comes close in efficiency and value.


----------



## Stu1407 (19 Apr 2022)

Nick potts said:


> Seachem is pretty much the gold standard, I don't think any other chlorine remover comes close in efficiency and value.


Can't argue with that


----------



## Hanuman (20 Apr 2022)

Think this is a must see:


----------



## aquanoobie (20 Apr 2022)

Hanuman said:


> Think this is a must see:



To cure insanity or cause insanity?


----------



## Hanuman (20 Apr 2022)

aquanoobie said:


> To cure insanity or cause insanity?


To become smarter and less of a sheep.


----------



## Sean Scapes (1 May 2022)

I love aquarium co-op channel. Because of him I always maintain a good level of surface agitation. But with dechlorination I use seachem prime primarily because it lasts for ages.


----------



## Zeus. (1 May 2022)

Since moving to a house with a well for its water I use nothing. Used Prime before as per ml it treats more water so was cheaper per litre treated.


----------



## tam (1 May 2022)

Pick whichever is cheaper in your country/local shop (making sure to work it out by litres treated rather than price per bottle) - all the big brands are going to do the same job.


----------



## Federal (1 May 2022)

I used to use Seachem prime, but I am not convinced 5 ml to 200 l work well. Now I use Tetra aqua safe 5 ml to 10 l water. After weekly changing of water and adding Tetra chlorine remover my guppies are getting more colored.


----------



## peaches (3 May 2022)

I have used Prime for years.   It used to be the most economical one.  Now there are so many I'm not sure.

At one point I had some doubts.  I was wondering if by locking away ammonia it caused problems with cycling.   But I don't think  there was evidence for this.


----------



## ian_m (4 May 2022)

Of course the cheapest dechlorinator by far, and as used by fish keepers for years before modern concentrated convenient things like Prime came along, is/was sodium thiosulphate. You can get this from Ebay £6 for 1Kg !!! or you used to, years ago, get it from "ye olde"  photographic shops where is was/is used as a fixer for photographic emulsions. 1Kg will dechlorinate 100,000 L of water with chlorine or about 1/2 to 1/3 that with chloramine.


----------



## Hanuman (4 May 2022)

ian_m said:


> Of course the cheapest dechlorinator by far, and as used by fish keepers for years before modern concentrated convenient things like Prime came along, is/was sodium thiosulphate. You can get this from Ebay £6 for 1Kg !!! or you used to, years ago, get it from "ye olde"  photographic shops where is was/is used as a fixer for photographic emulsions. 1Kg will dechlorinate 100,000 L of water with chlorine or about 1/2 to 1/3 that with chloramine.


And that's exactly what all these dechlorinators brands use and sell 1000x more in liquid form...
Found a stash under the tank which I bought 3 years ago.


----------



## Federal (4 May 2022)

There is not possible to remove chlorine from 200 l with too little dosage. I see the differences when I use Prime and Tetra.
Have used Prime after changing water weekly the result water is getting white. Tetra don not cause it.


----------

